# What a night!



## Airwaygoddess (May 17, 2008)

I would just like to say the it is amazing how one little old man can throw up so much and so fast in less then 5 minutes.....Sigh.....  "And that is why we call it a uniform!"  :wacko:


----------



## mikie (May 17, 2008)

Oh gosh, don't talk to me about a vomit!  We had a full arrest recently and I was maintaining the airway (we placed a combi-tube), vomit came up a little, suctioned.  I get a little sweaty during calls (regardless of the intensity), so I guess I was wiping off my forehead with my upper arm and some of his lovley vomit got on my shirt and IN MY MOUTH.  I didn't quite think about it at first, but then i was like "this tastes a little too salty to be my sweat"

Had to report exposure and all of that...

yuck!  

Vomit is the one bodily fluid (other than blood) that really doesn't bother me...now in my mouth- that's a whole 'nother story!


----------



## oneluv79 (May 17, 2008)

mikie333 said:


> Oh gosh, don't talk to me about a vomit!  We had a full arrest recently and I was maintaining the airway (we placed a combi-tube), vomit came up a little, suctioned.  I get a little sweaty during calls (regardless of the intensity), so I guess I was wiping off my forehead with my upper arm and some of his lovley vomit got on my shirt and IN MY MOUTH.  I didn't quite think about it at first, but then i was like "this tastes a little too salty to be my sweat"
> 
> Had to report exposure and all of that...
> 
> ...




, I just vomited just from reading that....still gagging....sorry that happened to you...

oneluv79:sad:


----------



## mikie (May 17, 2008)

oneluv79 said:


> , I just vomited just from reading that....still gagging....sorry that happened to you...
> 
> oneluv79:sad:



It's strange, because that what was everyone's reaction was too!  It was GROSS and all, I somewhat shrugged it off after a while (I was actually hungry a bit later).  But now and then the disgusting memories come back and I do gag a bit


----------



## BirdtheEMTB (Jul 15, 2008)

I just threw up in my mouth a little....yep just a tad!^_^


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 15, 2008)

*Dang, this pizza is GOOD! Can I have your slice?*

.............


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't mind the vommit...whats worse is someone with terrible breath talking to you or BO in the back of the ambulance.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2008)

*Diabetic dead guy flatus. Don't ask.*

...........


----------



## daedalus (Jul 16, 2008)

Vomit with alcohol... I gag in my mouth. And try homeless patients who cannot maintain proper hygiene after defecating. That is an unmistakable smell.


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 16, 2008)

How about tip-toeing around pig poop in the house, having a very large dog follow you with its nose in your butt and getting to a pt that is semi responsive and refusing to go to the hospital. The bed is dirtier than the barn out back and there is a large box next to the bed with a baby goat in it. Yippie! Rural EMS.


----------



## medic_chick87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Medic9 said:


> How about tip-toeing around pig poop in the house, having a very large dog follow you with its nose in your butt and getting to a pt that is semi responsive and refusing to go to the hospital. The bed is dirtier than the barn out back and there is a large box next to the bed with a baby goat in it. Yippie! Rural EMS.



Ok Medic9, you totally win. That is hillarious!!!:lol:

For me, vomit and all of the above dont bother me at all. What I cant stand is urine. Dont ask me why, but I can smell it a mile away and it is just disgusting. Maybe because in my internship that was all I smelled...(gotta love San Francisco^_^)


----------



## Buzz (Jul 16, 2008)

medic_chick87 said:


> Ok Medic9, you totally win. That is hillarious!!!:lol:
> 
> For me, vomit and all of the above dont bother me at all. What I cant stand is urine. Dont ask me why, but I can smell it a mile away and it is just disgusting. Maybe because in my internship that was all I smelled...(gotta love San Francisco^_^)



I can totally relate to that.. It's not so much the smell of fresh urine that gets me, but rather the stuff that's been sitting around for day or two.h34r:


----------



## mychizzz (Jul 16, 2008)

Medic9 said:


> How about tip-toeing around pig poop in the house, having a very large dog follow you with its nose in your butt and getting to a pt that is semi responsive and refusing to go to the hospital. The bed is dirtier than the barn out back and there is a large box next to the bed with a baby goat in it. Yippie! Rural EMS.



Hey 

that was gross. .  With a large dog's nose in my butt is something I couldn't take anymore, what with a pig poop in the house. :wacko:


----------



## Medic9 (Jul 16, 2008)

I was warned of the condition of the house before I got there and to be sure I took a good deep breath before I went in, I would need it. I grabbed one of those cinnamon fire balls and put that in my mouth so I wouldn't smell the place. Didn't work, mouth was burning like mad, and all I could smell was who knows what. 

Not too many smells bother me. Old urine and smelly breath get to me but I try to use the mind over matter techinque to get though it. Someone that has been in EMS a very long time said he finds reading the protocol book very helpful when someone is vomiting.


----------

